# CE Scheme job... how does it affect



## ellie6 (24 Nov 2011)

me?.

I am on jsa (means tested) and get €25.20 a week and €20 per week Fuel allowance.
My dh works full time and we have 3 children.

Anyway I have an interview for a CE SCheme job and I am just wondering will it affect my Fuel allowance and jsa payment of €25.20 a week

Also somone told me I may be entitled to a free/cheaper childcare place if I got the job...Is this true???

Thanks x


----------



## ClubMan (24 Nov 2011)

Any use?

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...port_schemes/community_employment_scheme.html


----------



## ellie6 (24 Nov 2011)

Thanks Clubman will have a read now


----------



## Ildánach (1 Dec 2011)

You will get at least 208 Euro on CE, and you may get a few more quid depending on your wife's DH's earnings.  You will keep your fuel allowance.

There is no free/cheaper childcare for CE participants in general, although some placements have that facility (particularly if the CE position is in a creche or something like that).


----------

